# Clown In The House



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

best buddies...searching for food...


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

nice clown knife. one of the coolest fw fish around


----------



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

His Majesty said:


> nice clown knife. one of the coolest fw fish around


thanks mate..yeah I like that fish...looks cool..


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

Looks good man, if I could house a knife for life I would definitely get one. They are really awesome fish and yours looks really nice.


----------



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

Avatar~God said:


> Looks good man, if I could house a knife for life I would definitely get one. They are really awesome fish and yours looks really nice.


thanks mate..this fish is really awesome..I got him for one week and its already eating from my hand..I will try to take some more pictures..


----------



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

more pics...


----------



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

more...


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

looking good always wanted a clown knife... could never find one the appropriate size they were always to big or small to go into my tanks


----------



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

bob351 said:


> looking good always wanted a clown knife... could never find one the appropriate size they were always to big or small to go into my tanks


thanks...this one is 10cm I think..I found 4 of them in my pet shop,don t know how that happen..that is really rare fish in my country..o yeah and I saw how you call that guys..red tail catfish I think..


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

Central said:


>


thanks mate....


----------



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

hi guys....I am so happy now...finally after 5 days my clown just 2 min ago took a frozen fish from my fingers...he eat a whole fish with head and everything..so happy guys.....thanks for everything....yeah!!!!!!!


----------

